# Western Red Cedar - best uses?



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I've got an opportunity to buy some western red cedar offcuts from a milling company. They're 2 feet long, 6 inches wide and about 7/8 of an inch thick; I'm assuming somewhat rough cut. They're selling them in lots of 100 pieces for $20. I've decided to get one lot this weekend as it could be useful for practicing scroll sawing work and maybe trying to make a couple of pens from one, but now I'm wondering if by only getting one lot (storage issues aside) I may be passing up good wood for a use I haven't thought of yet.

So I'm posing the question - what kinds of projects is Western Red Cedar good for? Is it an all-purpose sort of thing, where I will never NOT want to use it? Or are there certain applications when it really wouldn't be a good choice?


----------



## ryansworkshop (Dec 2, 2011)

They would make for some good small outdoor projects based on the size.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

NW Indian boxes


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with the out door use like planters, benches ,potting tables ect . I use lots of western red ceder when I build decks.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

It's easy to work with and does hold up well as a1Jim mentioned. Here's a project that I used some leftover western red cedar to make. Hope it gives you some more ideas.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42304


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have used western cedar to make small coin banks. 8" tall.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! I got the wood today, and it'll take a while to dry out but there are some gorgeous pieces in there. Also some firewood and some ants. Hopefully all of the ants have now been ejected outside the shop.

Here's a pic of about 3/4 of the load, stickered under the table saw for drying:


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Western red cedar is wonderful outdoors, where it ages naturally to a beautiful silver color. Though initially the wood will be of several shades from nearly yellow-white to rusty red, it will all age to about the same silver-gray.

The grain is very understated.

It does not hold fasteners very well. It is soft and dents easily.

It machines well and rarely tears out.

Don't let the knots fool you. As soft as the rest of the board is, the knots are harder than a train robber's heart.

Yellow glue works but I am thinking that PU might be a better choice, judiciously used.

Congrats on your score. I think that's a great haul for a coupla tens.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Great wood for making outdoor signs.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a good stash for $20.
Cedar is pretty soft, so I'm not sure about making pens…although it works for pencils.
I agree about planters…I've made lots of cedar plant boxes.
It scrolls very easily, but little pieces will be easily broken off fretwork, or puzzles.
Yesterday, I made a corner cabinet for my bathroom using scrap 1×6 WRC.
Easy to work with, and smells good in the shop.


----------

